# The easiest way to lose weight? Eat with a FORK - not a spoon



## JACKBROWN (Jan 13, 2016)

Eating with a fork instead of a spoon can help you lose weight, new research suggests.

A study by the University of Florida found that using a fork and eating from smaller, less fancy, and even paper plates will help prevent overeating.

It also claims that putting mirrors in your dining room will help weight loss because they actually make junk food taste worse.

The researchers asked 185 undergraduates to choose chocolate cake or a fruit salad and evaluate the taste.

Those who ate them in a room with a mirror scored the taste of the junk food lower than those in a room without one, but it had no effect on the fruit salad.

Lead scientist, Dr Ata Jami of the University of Central Florida, said: ‘A glance in the mirror tells people more than just about their physical appearance.

‘It enables them to view themselves objectively and helps them to judge themselves and their behaviors in a same way that they judge others.’

The mirrors were found to push the subjects to compare and match their own behaviours with accepted social standards.

The study's authors believe it proves that people don't want to look in the mirror when they feel that they are now adhering to those social standards.

When they do look in the mirror, feelings of discomfort and failure are enhanced.

Therefore, the presence of the mirror induces a discomfort and lowers the perceived taste of unhealthy food.

But, this is only the case if the person selects the food they are eating because they are responsible for that choice.

The study suggests that mirrors be placed in dining rooms and other eating spaces so people will start eating more healthily

The study was published in the Journal of the Association for Consumer Research.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 13, 2016)

I have concluded With my own personal scientific studies that mirrors on the ceiling while banging has resulted in a more pleasurable sexual experience. Even when eating ass


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think Jack is "FISTING" us.....


----------



## Seeker (Jan 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I think Jack is "FISTING" us.....



Doc you're on to something. Good ole doc!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Doc you're on to something. Good ole doc!



Come to bed Seeker. It's cold and I'm ronery


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2016)

I prefer this mirror angle for humping.


----------



## JACKBROWN (Jan 13, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I have concluded With my own personal scientific studies that mirrors on the ceiling while banging has resulted in a more pleasurable sexual experience. Even when eating ass



indeed ,dude.i had a wonderful sexual  experience in front of mirror .


----------



## JACKBROWN (Jan 13, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I think Jack is "FISTING" us.....


i said nothing ,dude.:32 (1):


----------



## thqmas (Jan 13, 2016)

Eating with one chopstick instead of a spoon or fork can help you lose weight, new research suggests.

A study by the University of Mocksville found that using one chopstick and eating from smaller, less fancy, and even plain A4 paper will help prevent overeating.

It also claims that putting mirrors in your dining room will help weight loss because you actually see how fat, disgusting and pathetic you are when trying to eat junk food with one chopstick on an A4 paper.

The researchers asked 185 non-graduates to choose chocolate cake or glass shreds in a bowl and evaluate the taste.

Those who ate them in a room with a mirror scored the taste of the junk food lower than those in a room without one, but it had no effect on the glass shreds in a bowl.

Lead scientist, Dr Bobby Joe of the University of Mocksville, said: ‘Well dang, I’m happier than a tornado in a trailer park. This study was hotter than a goat’s butt in a pepper patch’.

........... and so on.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 13, 2016)

But seriously, will using a Spork give you 50% of that weight lose?


----------



## bvs (Jan 13, 2016)

there is loads of studies on this sort of (mostly useless) stuff

The heavier the cutlery, the better your meal will taste. they looked into this after people complained about the food on the Concorde plane which used ultra light titanium knives and forks.

Also, you will eat more or less depending on how much your dinner companions eat. how did they test this? they got the test subject eating soup and the companions were told to either eat  lots or not much. little did the test subject know that their bowl was hooked up to a pipe which constantly filled their bowl


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 13, 2016)

Spanish people only use forks I see no validity to that part..


----------



## thqmas (Jan 13, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> Spanish people only use forks I see no validity to that part..



So how do they have THIS, in spain?






May the Fork be with you.

He actually looks like a powerlifter preparing for a big lift...


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh yea that's Esteban he's well known for his dance routine warm ups and celebrations after hitting pr's lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 13, 2016)

*starves to death trying to eat soup with a fork*


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't believe in that study. Sounds like they did a study on how a bunch of pussies eat their dinner.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 24, 2016)

I eat with a spork so I'm fukked.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 24, 2016)

So what your really saying is I should just up my tren ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> So what your really saying is I should just up my tren ?



This is what I took away as well.


----------

